# 2011-2012 Handgun Challenge



## Darrell H (Sep 22, 2011)

Sounds like its gonna be "unofficial" this year.  Oh well, its all about fun anyway.  Per Mike's instructions, I am starting this thread for everyone to post their 2011-2012 handgun hunting kills.  Please "sticky" it Mike.

Good luck to everybody this season!  

Darrell H


----------



## bowhntr (Sep 25, 2011)

To bad I have a new barrel I was going to smoke a few deer with


----------



## ejs1980 (Sep 25, 2011)

Don't let that stop you. I about have my contender how I want it. My 629 is as good as it's ever been and I'm having difficulty with my G20 past about 25 yards. I was looking forward to joining the challenge this year. I guess you can officially count me in on the unofficial challenge.


----------



## Darrell H (Oct 8, 2011)

*Alaskan Brown Bear*

Here is my first entry in the "unofficial" handgun challenge.  










Date: 10-1-2011

Time: 3:45 P.M. 

Weapon Used: .500 S&W Revolver

Ammo Used: 375 grain Barnes XPB/W296 Handload

Shot Distance: 100 yards

Sex: Boar


----------



## frankwright (Oct 8, 2011)

Darrell Wins

Seriously I will hunt just as hard with my handguns as I always do but without the feeling of urgency I get whenever I was in the contest, especially if I had a partner.

I still want to hear all your handgun hunting stories. I had my 10" 7-30 Waters at the range and it is still dead on at 100 yards and a tad high at 50.
I shot it about 20 times just because it was fun.

Good Luck Everyone


----------



## ejs1980 (Oct 22, 2011)

Took a doe this morning with my contender super 14 30/30. Shot was about 50 yards. I blew the shot but thanks to a little beagle named blue we found her. She made it about 100 yds. I did learn that the 125 grain Nosler ballistic tip will do the job nicely if I do my part. Found the jacket in the food plot about ten yards past where the doe was standing. I don't think it came apart until it hit the ground. I think I'll go ahead and call Darrel the winner for this year. I couldn't keep my cool this morning with a doe standing 20 yards behing me blowing so I'm definetly not ready for bear.


----------



## Darrell H (Oct 22, 2011)

congrats ejs1980! 

I had a little luck today too:






Date: 10-22-2011

Time: 6:45 P.M. 

Weapon Used: .454 Casull Super Redhawk Revolver

Ammo Used: 335 grain Cast Performance/W296 Handload

Shot Distance: 30 yards

Sex:  8 Point Buck


----------



## ejs1980 (Oct 24, 2011)

Congrats To you. I'm glad this year is unofficial.


----------



## BT Charlie (Oct 24, 2011)

Nice work, Darrell.  What did that boar square, if you don't mind my asking? It is a real stud.


----------



## Darrell H (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks BT Charlie!  We didn't measure him, but when we first spotted him, my guide guessed him at 9 1/2' plus.  I just knew that he was a shooter in my book and I wanted him very badly!  The skull measured 27 5/16" by the AK F&G dept.


----------



## ejs1980 (Nov 10, 2011)

Everything got quiet so here goes. First trip to Cumberland Island. Small six point. Never worked so hard for a deer logged a little over 49 miles on the gps in four days.
11/7/2011 7:50 AM
Weapon used: G20 in 10mm
Ammo used: 180 grain XTP handload/imr800x
Shot distance: 45 yards
Sex: buck six point


----------



## HandgunHTR (Nov 11, 2011)

Congrats ejs1980.

It may not be a record book buck, but my guess is that you will remember that one forever.  The ones we work the hardest for are usually the fondest memories.


----------



## Darrell H (Nov 11, 2011)

great job with the 10MM ejs1980!  Did the 10MM put him down in a hurry?  That is too cool, congratulations!!!


----------



## ejs1980 (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks, He spotted me and stopped to take one last look. Shot him in the neck and he didn't take a step. There was a little blood on the offside skin but the bullet was just under the skin. I saved it and will weigh it when it dries but seemed to retain most of it and expanded to about the size of a nickel. I practice alot on 3 inch steel plates at 30 yards and could have kicked myself when I walked it off but I was stoked anyway.


----------



## kweidner (Nov 24, 2011)

my .44 on the mountain while at my inlaws in Alabama barked this morning.  6pt but had to drag across the mountain.  that should count for something.


----------



## Darrell H (Nov 24, 2011)

Great job kweidner!    Got any pics?


----------



## ATLRoach (Dec 2, 2011)

Location: Guernsey Co., OH
Time/Date: 11/30 1607&1608
Distance: 87 & 113yards
Sex: 6pt and big doe
Gun 45/70 Contender
Load: 300JHP, 29.1gr 2400, BR2, Starline Brass
Discrption: Two bucks were chasing 2 does in and out of a thicket. i saw a nice 10pt chasing a big doe. I saw a big deer come out the thicket with his head behind a tree so I propted up and took the shot. The buck took off and realized it was the smaller buck. I reloaded and shot the doe that standing there in the confusion. He ran 65 yards and stacked up and she made in 20 with lung shot.


----------



## win270wsm (Dec 2, 2011)

Darrell H said:


> Here is my first entry in the "unofficial" handgun challenge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


geez Louise Darrell! Now thats hand gun huntin right ther now.I don't care who you are!


----------



## Darrell H (Dec 3, 2011)

Nice double ATLRoach!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## ATLRoach (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks Darrell!


----------



## brriner (Dec 11, 2011)

I don't know how I missed this thread.  Oh well, this is no competition but I'll throw it out there anyway.

A 35 yard high shoulder shot and she dropped right there.
Hornady XTP 240 grain from Ruger Super Blackhawk 44 magnum.


----------



## Darrell H (Dec 11, 2011)

Good shooting brriner!  Great looking Super Blackhawk too!  Love them 240 grain XTP's in the 44 mag.


----------



## brriner (Dec 12, 2011)

Thank you Darrell.


----------



## teethdoc (Dec 12, 2011)

Weapon: G20 10mm
Ammo: Hornady 180gr XTP
Distance: 40yds dropped in her tracks
Sex: Doe


----------



## Darrell H (Dec 12, 2011)

Good shooting with the 10MM Doc!  Congrats!


----------



## Win1917 (Dec 30, 2011)

Here's my entry. He's a 10 pt, 195#, taken near St. Francisville, LA. Gun is a 10" Contender in 357 Herrett using 180 gr XTP's. Distance was about 20 yrds.


----------



## Darrell H (Jan 1, 2012)

Great buck Win1917!  Good shooting with the Contender, congratulations!


----------



## contender* (Feb 22, 2012)

Good Grief Darrell!!! I remember you telling me about the bear. I didn't realize it was a BEAR!!!!.. That things is a monster!! Nice kill.


----------



## nickE10mm (Oct 23, 2012)

Agreed, Darrel wins.  :-O

  I'll be posting my own kill here in the coming weeks ... hopefully.  Will it be with the 10mm?  Will it be with the .44m ?  Who knows....


----------

